# Magazines



## bob393 (Dec 16, 2006)

What if any arts and crafts, photography, or woodworking magazines do you read?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 16, 2006)

Woodsmith is a personal favourite.

-Peter-


----------



## jcollazo (Dec 16, 2006)

Popular Woodworking, Workbench, and Shopnotes.


----------



## jeffj13 (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm in the process of trying to cull the number of magazines I get.  When I am done, Popular Woodworking, Fine Woodworking and Wood will be the ones that are left.

jeff


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 17, 2006)

WOOD comes in the mail. I never subscribed. They keep billing me, I don't pay but it keeps coming. As long as it is here, I read it.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 17, 2006)

Woodturning Design, Wood, Family handiman,


----------



## Stevej72 (Dec 17, 2006)

I subscribe to Wood.


----------



## Boss302 (Dec 17, 2006)

Woodworker's Journal normally has at least one story each month on turning.  Fine Woodworking is a high end magazine, although most of their stuff is flat work.  For a few dollars a year any of these magazines have good value.

Pat


----------



## TBone (Dec 17, 2006)

Woodsmith, Shopnotes, Wood, American Woodworker and Family Handyman


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 17, 2006)

Shopnotes, Wood, Woodworkers Journal.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 17, 2006)

Woodsmith, Shopnotes, Woodworkers Journal, Popular Woodworking, Wood, and Woodturning Design


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 17, 2006)

_Stylus_ and _Pen World_


----------



## Brent (Dec 18, 2006)

MY daughter bought me a subscription to wood magazine. Its a pretty good magazine


----------



## mewell (Dec 18, 2006)

For Arts and Crafts: Sunshine Artist, Craftmaster News and The Crafts Report
For Turning: American Woodturner (does that count since it comes with AAW membership?) and More Woodturning
For wood stuff in general: Popular Woodworking, Woodworkers Journal

Mark


----------



## keithz (Dec 18, 2006)

Woodturning:  American Woodturner, Woodturning Design
Woodworking:  Popular Woodworking
Photography:  PCPhoto

keithz


----------



## cozee (Dec 18, 2006)

I only get 3 magazines period. Wood, Airbrush Action, and Chili Pepper magazine.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 18, 2006)

Woodwork  http://woodwork-mag.com/


----------

